# Mardi Gras At Sabine ATV



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Sabine ATV Park is going to be having a Mardi Gras Ride February 15-17. Gates open Friday at 8am. $40/person Friday, $30/person Saturday, $20/person Sunday. So far they have an obstacle course, best decorated ATV contest, and best dressed couple contest scheduled along with live music. 


If you have any suggestions for other events let me know and I'll see what we can do.


----------



## Bayoubengal (Jan 16, 2013)

I didn't see any thing on their site. Did they just decide to have one and haven't updated yet. And are they not charging for bikes any more? Thanks for the info. I should have a group there!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

That is just the pricing for the event, normal pricing will stay the same. 

If it isnt on their site it should be soon.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)




----------

